# Slimming World



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone hear of a group in dubai?


----------



## AHTB (Mar 20, 2012)

No but would love to join one!


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I always wanted to work as a slimming instructor. When I did actively sport, I had to loose sometimes 5kg per week, and 10kg in 2 weeks. Basically the entire secret is run 20km a day and and eat 200 to 300 calories a day for 6 days, and then take a rest on the 7th. Repeat the second week and in two weeks 10kg is down. Voila. I hate when some companies make you pay for drinking some powder chemicals that actually increase your calories count and destroy your body as any chemicals do. Good luck!


----------

